# OPI Summer Retro



## daer0n (Jul 2, 2008)

From Left To Right:

NLD20
Peach-a-Boo!
NLD21
Sit Under the Apple Tree
NLD22
Lemonade Stand
by Your Man
NLD23
Give Me a Coral
Sometime
NLD24
Sea Ya Later, Sailor!
NLD25
Calendar Girl
*OPI* channels retro-glam this summer with *Retro Fun in the Sun*, six shades for fingertips and toes that are flirtatiously fun! 

Rich, playful, and sexy, Retro Fun in the Sun Nail Lacquers are a great way to accessorize one of fashionâ€™s most colorful summers ever. Combining a retro pin-up-girl look with a beach party attitude â€“ think ponytails, Frankie and Annette, romance under the stars â€“ these are the colors to be seen in all summer long! 

Plus, each bottle includes a* FREE* retro-style ponytail holder to enhance every pin-up girlâ€™s beach look!

Source


----------



## fawp (Jul 2, 2008)

Cute colors. I don't see anything that really "wows" me but they are cute. I like the ponytail holder.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 3, 2008)

I like the first and last one



.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 3, 2008)

I like Calendar Girl!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the first and last one



. Same here.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 4, 2008)

I saw those in my mag. They are super cute colors.


----------



## JordanGalore (Jul 4, 2008)

Ehhh. I'm not to keen on these but I have to see the "sit under the apple tree" in person b/c I'm not too sure that would look good on all complexions, lol. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 4, 2008)

Peach-A-Boo and Give Me A Coral Sometime look absolutely gorgeous in pics I've seen. I'm definitely snagging them ASAP! I'm more of a nail polish freak than a makeup freak anymore LOL!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty colours! I recently had my nails done in a similar colour to the red 'Give me a coral sometime' at a salon and it turned out great. Matches very well with my gold and black sandles


----------



## internetchick (Jul 10, 2008)

Very pretty! I like Peach-a-boo


----------

